# No campfires on WMAs until further notice



## Milkman (Oct 30, 2016)

http://georgiawildlife.com/WMAroadclosures


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks Marvin. Good info. We sure need some rain.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 31, 2016)

Yep,   we need rain for lots more reasons than deer hunting related. Pastures and hay fields are pretty much dead. 

Lots of folks go hunting just so they can sit around a fire. Disappointing for them Im sure.


----------



## fishtail (Oct 31, 2016)

Very good post, thanks.


----------

